# I'm a fiend.



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 28, 2009)

It makes me feel like this:


----------



## aic (Jan 28, 2009)

AH-MAZING collection!


----------



## n_c (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice stuff!

BTW are those both Coastal Scents pallets?


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jan 28, 2009)

Love it, especially the Dave Chappelle avatar. Where'd you get the holders/containers for the l/g?


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 28, 2009)

Sweet!! Lmao love the clip at the end! But I kno how you feel.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 28, 2009)

i cant stop laughing at that chappelle gif. you are hilarious. love your collection!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Nice stuff!

BTW are those both Coastal Scents pallets?_

 
Thanks boo, they sure are from Coastal Scents. Not the first ones with the Urban Decay, but the other ones.

I'm going to list the products as best I can when I have the time.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PollyRhythm* 

 
_Love it, especially the Dave Chappelle avatar. Where'd you get the holders/containers for the l/g?_

 





The lip gloss storage item is from IKEA. It's called the ANORDNA SUPERB [IKEA spells in all CAPS, I'm not yelling LOL]. There's another version of it, plus they also come in white. They're relatively cheap, but that's in the store, not online. Online it costs like $20 for shipping, so $30 total for a $10 item...NO!!! hehe.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 29, 2009)

love it! Great collection


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jan 29, 2009)

Lovely collection.Very inspiring


----------



## Annalese24 (Jan 29, 2009)

So organized, I am jealous


----------



## christineeee_ (Jan 29, 2009)

nice and organized ;p


----------



## lucy_babyy (Jan 29, 2009)

i loveeeeee your rug! and your collection of course


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Jan 30, 2009)

Awesome stash...I'd love to get in there and play a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love all your lipstick nubs


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 5, 2009)

I keep wanting to put in descriptions for my stash but I'm afraid I'll ruin the post. I'm really not familiar with uploading and posting images and doing descriptions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if anyone has any questions about anything they see, I'll be more than happy to answer via post or pm.


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 5, 2009)

It's Tyrone Biggums! lol... that's how I feel when I go into MAC.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice collection!


----------



## Lapis (Feb 6, 2009)

I love how organized you are! great collection


----------



## orkira (Feb 10, 2009)

Wonderful collection.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 10, 2009)

Every ones collection seems so much more organized than mine haha <3


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG I LOVE IT!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




you are so organized! all my shits thrown all around...........
i need to get on my grind
question: where did you get that holder that you have your l/g in??


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_OMG I LOVE IT!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you are so organized! all my shits thrown all around...........
i need to get on my grind
question: where did you get that holder that you have your l/g in??_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_





The lip gloss storage item is from IKEA. It's called the ANORDNA SUPERB [IKEA spells in all CAPS, I'm not yelling LOL]. There's another version of it, plus they also come in white. They're relatively cheap, but that's in the store, not online. Online it costs like $20 for shipping, so $30 total for a $10 item...NO!!! hehe._

 
I *HAVE* to keep my make up organized. I used to be really unorganized with it and it drove me insane. It also took me longer to do my make up because I was always searching around for stuff.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I *HAVE* to keep my make up organized. I used to be really unorganized with it and it drove me insane. It also took me longer to do my make up because I was always searching around for stuff._

 

i need to start thoroughly reading threads. LOL!!
i am the same way!! i'm always searching. every freaking morning it sounds like i'm running my hands through large piles of legos!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 12, 2009)

SWEET collection!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i need to start thoroughly reading threads. LOL!!
i am the same way!! i'm always searching. every freaking morning it sounds like i'm running my hands through large piles of legos!!_

 
LMAO! It's cool. I imagined the sound of that and it's pretty darn accurate. Ever since joining Specktra and learning so much more, it's increased my collection by a long shot. I am OBSESSED with depotting and buying pre-made pallets. I can't stand single shadows, so I keep extra palettes just in case. The first picture with all that stuff in it, that storage unit is from IKEA too. I have a second one that I keep my removers, wipes, qtips, and nail stuff in. My collection post inspired that "You know you're a make up addict when" post because the rest of my room is a damn shame to look at LOL


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_LMAO! It's cool. I imagined the sound of that and it's pretty darn accurate. Ever since joining Specktra and learning so much more, it's increased my collection by a long shot. I am OBSESSED with depotting and buying pre-made pallets. I can't stand single shadows, so I keep extra palettes just in case. The first picture with all that stuff in it, that storage unit is from IKEA too. I have a second one that I keep my removers, wipes, qtips, and nail stuff in. My collection post inspired that "You know you're a make up addict when" post because the rest of my room is a damn shame to look at LOL_

 
HA! i can only imagine
i think i'm gonna hit up the IKEA down here this weekend because you're not the first person i've read about on here getting organized with stuff from there but you are the first to inspire me. i was looking at the pics like "omg she's so ORGANIZED!!! i wanna be organized!!" hahaha!!
and i'm starting to feel that same way about singles. pallets are starting to look oh-so-sweet right about now...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_HA! i can only imagine
i think i'm gonna hit up the IKEA down here this weekend because you're not the first person i've read about on here getting organized with stuff from there but you are the first to inspire me. i was looking at the pics like "omg she's so ORGANIZED!!! i wanna be organized!!" hahaha!!
and i'm starting to feel that same way about singles. pallets are starting to look oh-so-sweet right about now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww giiiiiirl I'm so glad to be an enabler to your habit LOL 

IKEA is another vice of mine. I looooooove to imagine when I go into that store.

I really do adore having my palettes. It's nice and soothing to have all of my like colors in the same place. The pictures don't show it, but the tops of my palettes are labeled with those post-it strips.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

i seriously wanna play in your makeup


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i seriously wanna play in your makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe I will take a trip to Florida and bring it all with me LOL

I would love to go there, it looks so beautiful.


----------



## nunu (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice stash!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Awww giiiiiirl I'm so glad to be an enabler to your habit LOL 

IKEA is another vice of mine. I looooooove to imagine when I go into that store.

I really do adore having my palettes. It's nice and soothing to have all of my like colors in the same place. The pictures don't show it, but the tops of my palettes are labeled with those post-it strips._

 
so you use IKEA and officemax to organize??? damn you on point!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_so you use IKEA and officemax to organize??? damn you on point!!_

 
LMAO. Ya'll are making me out to be something I sooooooooo am not, it's so funny! I just can't stand the sound of rustling through legos


----------



## couturesista (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_so you use IKEA and officemax to organize??? damn you on point!!_

 
I know right? She has me getting in my car and riding around town to get my shiznit together!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_ I just can't stand the sound of rustling through legos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 







this morning was off the chain. especially after last nights haul


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I know right? She has me getting in my car and riding around town to get my shiznit together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm sayin!!
as soon as i leave work ms. lauren over here is getting her shit together. ha!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I know right? She has me getting in my car and riding around town to get my shiznit together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
and where have you been ms. lady????


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm about to add to my collection something major. I have a really bad shopping compulsion and I've been resisting for almost a month. It's like a build up :/


----------



## MissResha (Feb 26, 2009)

girl ikea is the poo. i went there about 2 weeks ago and totally revamped my stash. dont sleep on the dollar store either!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_girl ikea is the poo. i went there about 2 weeks ago and totally revamped my stash. dont sleep on the dollar store either!_

 
I know right! I reorganize my stuff all the time just because I can LOL

The dollar store has GREAT stuff. I once saw these jars that twisted together, They'd be great for travel with pigments.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 26, 2009)

Omg, your stash is beautiful. like if your stash was a movie, it'd be lord of the rings. It's EPIC.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_Omg, your stash is beautiful. like if your stash was a movie, it'd be lord of the rings. It's EPIC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Don't get me wrong...I appreciate the comment...but HAVE YOU SEEN SOME OF THE OTHER STASHES?! LOL They make mine look like a joke.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Mar 1, 2009)

ooooohhh i love you lipgloss stands, they look fabulous! where did you score them from???? they look like a must have=)

and i see you have your own stylistics themes brish holder,lol

great collection you got going!

love your flare! thanks for sharing


----------



## Arshia (Mar 2, 2009)

whoa whoa WHOAOAA! lol love it!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 3, 2009)

nice collection!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 5, 2009)

i just came back cuz i like lookin at it LOL


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 5, 2009)

great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My collection is *huge* in comparison... I need to find someone who has more than me so I can actually sleep tonight...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i just came back cuz i like lookin at it LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
S'okay. 

I do it all the time. I go in and look at my stuff, reorganize, will it to grow LOL


----------



## Lapis (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Don't get me wrong...I appreciate the comment...but HAVE YOU SEEN SOME OF THE OTHER STASHES?! LOL They make mine look like a joke._

 

LOL wait til MAC Whore finally gets all her pictures together again there will be heart attacks,


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 9, 2009)

nice nice nice, i love ur collection


----------



## Vixxan (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice collection and the pictures are really vibrant.


----------



## soglambitious (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_LMAO! It's cool. I imagined the sound of that and it's pretty darn accurate. Ever since joining Specktra and learning so much more, it's increased my collection by a long shot. I am OBSESSED with depotting and buying pre-made pallets. I can't stand single shadows, so I keep extra palettes just in case. The first picture with all that stuff in it, that storage unit is from IKEA too. I have a second one that I keep my removers, wipes, qtips, and nail stuff in. My collection post inspired that "You know you're a make up addict when" post because the rest of my room is a damn shame to look at LOL_

 


Nice collection! I also hear ya on the palettes. I cannot TOLERATE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 single eyeshadows anymore nor the four-square ones either. It gets overwhelming!

They must be in a large palette of at least ten shadows (i'm weird I know) or they must be re-potted. I don't know what I'm going to do about the pigments I'm planning on buying. I will probaby have to buy 10 gram jars to re-pot them all! I have a thing about keeping things looking pretty when it comes to my makeup so I try to keep it to just a few brands with nice, clean packaging so that things look more uniform.  Thats why I love NYX, MAC and NARS so much because its all pretty and clean looking.


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 18, 2009)

Love your lippie collection!


----------

